
Google now blocks GApps on uncertified devices,but custom ROM can be whitelisted - greenhouse_gas
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-blocks-gapps-uncertified-devices-custom-rom-whitelist/
======
VladTheImplier
"or if they are a custom ROM user (such as with LineageOS 15.1) then they will
need to enter their Android ID at this page in order to be white-listed." How
about no?

Thank God I left the Google Ecosystem completely on my now years old and
trusty OnePlus One, awesome battery life and all with no google play service
alive.

I understand and share the wish to combat fragmentation in the Android
experience, it can indeed be daunting for newcomers. Treble was a great step
in the right direction, but this is not. Where is the spirit of free
customization? Android is not Google, their grasp on OEMs seems
disproportionately dangerous. This news comes in the wake of Nvidia using
their monopolistic position and screwing Graphics card OEMs into a one-sided
agreement to serve only them and not to align their Gamerbrands with
"competitors". So an OEM that does not bend over to Google's rules will get a
user experience, where Users have to jump through white listing hoops.

I scramble to see the good intentions here.

------
arbie
This is the crux:

"this move by Google is to ensure that device makers can’t simply bypass
Google’s CTS and ship devices with the promise that users can simply side-load
Google Play apps and services. Doing so will now bring up these warnings which
will shame device makers and force them to go through the proper certification
channel."

------
tortasaur
I'm interested what the response will be to this. I personally don't use GAPPS
on my phone, so the optimist in me hopes this leads to more community effort
on FOSS replacements for GAPPS. Realistically, everyone will probably just go
through the registration process.

